# Dropsy, guppy has it.



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a tank full of plecos, that I am using as a grow out tank for them. I added a trio of guppies to the tank a few weeks back thinking it would make it a more lively tank which it has. Well I feed the plecos a variety of food which I thought would be good for the guppies but the problem was when I fed them blood worms for the plecos exactly a week ago and the guppies as well as the plecos couldn't get enough of them and I thought nothing of it. Today one the female guppies has protruding scales which is very noticeable. The tank is a clean tank so when i read it was a bacterial ailment I was unsure how it was caused, all other fish appear to be fine. Then I found a site that said it can be caused be overfeeding with blood worms and that the scales protruding was the last stage and a sign of death  . Good to know but kinda late now. What should I use to treat her if it is treatable and will I have to remove her to do so. How likely are the other ones to get it now. I don't intend to feed them any more blood worms but would like to know if the plecos can still have them and how often would it be safe to do so. Thanks

Gommez sorry man, seem to be having some bad luck lately.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The plecos didn't really need the bloodworms, either. 

I feed mine algae wafers, blanched zuchinni, cucumber slices, and I also buy canned sliced (not cut) green beans and rinse them well and feed them to my plecos.

What size tank is this? How many plecos? What kind of plecos?

They produce alot of waste. If you aren't monitoring the water parameters and there are alot of them in there, you might be surprised at the water quality.

We used to breed BN plecos, and found they were very sensitive to too many water changes as young fry. They preferred being in a "dirty" tank, and it drove me crazy. But as they start to mature a bit, feed more and produce more waste, the situation can change drastically, and you have to do more frequent water changes.

Dropsy isn't really contagious, so that's the good news, but check that water and make sure that isn't the cause of it. If the water is the culprit, more fish may be affected. Dropsy is from internal organ failure, when the organ fails, the body cavity fills up with fluid...Not to be confused with bloat, which _is_ contributed to feeding bloodworms...(Dropsy causes the raised scales you are describing.)

Kim


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Tank is a 10g, they BN pleco's. All the other tank inhabitants seem fine. Plecos still very active. I read somewhere to add some protein to their diet so i figured blood worms might do the trick. Guess I was wrong, so i will discard the new pack of blood worms and never buy them again. The single guppy is still showing the raised scales. I am trying to figure out what if anything I can treat her with or should I consider her a goner and end her misery? As much as I don't want to I don't want to see her suffer either. I read that you can get an antibiotic food that can sometimes cure it but what is it called?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

There are meds sold for dropsy, but I've never known any of them to work. If it's from organ failure, the meds probably won't work because it's too late and the damage has been done.

I would focus on doing some frequent water changes on the tank.

If the fish is still eating (is it?) you could pick up some of the Jungle antibacterial food and give it a try, but you would probably need to soak it in tank water before feeding and mush it with your fingers to make it small enough for a guppy to eat. The food is cheap, and not a bad idea to have around anyway.

Kim


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks Kim, I will get some of that today. She is acting fine and yes still eats but the scales are still up so I'm not sure how much longer she will make it. I will feed her some tonight and let you know in a day or two how shes doing.


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Well the guppy is looking a bit better as of yesterday he scales have laid back down and i didn't even feed the antibiotic food till today only because it just got delivered. I am hoping she makes full turn around but who knows only time will tell. Keeping her in her own tank for another week or so and gonna feed her the medicated food for a few days. I am wondering if I should give the other guppies and the plecos some of the food as well. They aren't showing any signs but if its internal how can I tell or should I dose them for safe measure? I am hoping that since they only got the blood worms once that they will be fine. Wish I knew that blood worms could cause such problems before I used them, they should have a warning on the package.


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Not doing so well now, seemed to be getting better but then today she developed some blood red spots on her abdomen so I think she is a goner for sure.

I figured out where I got the blood worm idea...
I have 2 types of plecos, albino long fin bristle nose and L183's growing out in the same tank. If you look at Planet catfishes description page for the L183's they say this for food:

Ancistrus are omnivorous with something of a vegetarian bent. Vegetables and commercially prepared food are avidly taken. They also like to eat blood worms, gammarus and most frozen foods. You can also witness them eating dead fish when they find a carcass before you do.

So basically the plecos are fine with them but guppies are a big no no. So far the other guppies and the plecos are acting normal so I hope the above is true and all I have to do is avoid feeding the guppies the worms.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The red spots sound like hemmorhagic septicemia, again making me think the water quality isn't what it should be.

Are you doing the frequent water changes? Did you get a check on those water parameters?

IMO, bloodworms are risky to feed under most conditions, and plecos don't need them. If you're feeding a quality flake or pellet, that's good enough for your fish without risking using the bloodworms. (Betta and Bolivian rams are the only two species in my house that ever get them, and even they don't get them often...) The only supplements your plecos need are algae and veggie wafers.

Kim


----------

